# TNGIRL's, TBG State Shoot Photos



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

Some mighty fine pictures!.
You did really good Tomi; what a fine talent. 
Alot of directing traffic.
first batch:


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

another few


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

yet another
Lot of folks having a good time.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

more


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

1/2 way there


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

picking up steam


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

I think you have done good with your camera,Tomi.
I am mighty proud of ya'.


----------



## Elbow (Mar 15, 2010)

Love those pics!

Who is that putting an arrow behind Al's head? Looks like a fun group of folks! What a time everyone had!

TBug is a red head now....

Good to see more women getting into this trad arena!
Thanks Miss Tomi for a picture does tell a story!!
El


----------



## stick-n-string (Mar 15, 2010)

Tomi you done good!
Its nice to have our own photographer going to all of our shoots!
By the way tomi, it was nice seeing you again!


----------



## snakekiller (Mar 15, 2010)

great pics tomi . We enjoyed having everyone here I think a good time was had by all


----------



## gregg dudley (Mar 15, 2010)

Great pictures!  The effort and thought that went in to taking them was well worth the effort!  Thanks!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 15, 2010)

All in all, I'd say that's some of the ugliest men and prettiest ladies I've ever seen.  I guess it all kinda balances out!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree and concur, Chris.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Tomi! They're wonderful. I can't believe I missed seeing so many people this weekend.

Dave


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Mar 15, 2010)

Necedah said:


> I can't believe I missed seeing so many people this weekend.
> 
> Dave



+1

Does anyone know how many shooters we had altogether?


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 15, 2010)

Necedah said:


> Thanks for the pics Tomi! They're wonderful. I can't believe I missed seeing so many people this weekend.
> 
> Dave









If you wouldn't have been trying to eat the Foam you may have seen a few more folks 


Sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 15, 2010)

BkBigkid said:


> If you wouldn't have been trying to eat the Foam you may have seen a few more folks
> 
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist



That be Fishbait with a bite of ear. 
I reckon he didn't know I had some peanut butter crackers.


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 15, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> That be Fishbait with a bite of ear.
> I reckon he didn't know I had some peanut butter crackers.



That was just wrong!!!!! Thanks SO MUCH for all the hard work you've done to post all these. It would have taken me forever. I was just blessed to be able to take pictures of such a wonderful group of friends. Thank you all for allowing me to "direct traffic" for a moment in your life. What an absolute wonderful weekend!!!!......what rain or mud?????


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great photo's Tomi!!!! That one of Hatchetbowdan and Carlene is absolutely perfect.

I also enjoyed the one of Joe Coots looking like he was doing a mud dance step but they were all wonderful.

Thanks for putting them up Jeff!

Elbow, that's ol tricky Rick (NOTNKSNEMOR) with the arrow behind my head. He's a hoot to shoot with.


----------



## BkBigkid (Mar 16, 2010)

OOPS, I guessed I messed up faces with names, 

Great Pics Tomi, 
Ha ha I Escaped the camera again, 

Thanks for taking the time to put them up Jeff you done a great Job.


----------



## hogdgz (Mar 16, 2010)

Good job on all the pics Tomi and thanks for posting Jeff.


----------



## Al33 (Mar 16, 2010)

Who does this young man belong to? I know his name is Jared and I first met him at an NGT shoot. That young man can flat out shoot!!!


----------



## OconeeDan (Mar 16, 2010)

Great photos, and thanks for posting them Jeff.
That Tomi sure gets around, doesn't she?


----------



## dutchman (Mar 16, 2010)

I like the family photos best. Those Kitchens girls can sure brighten up the place, can't they?

Great photos, Tomi.


----------



## Necedah (Mar 16, 2010)

That's ok BK. People get me and Fishbait mixed up all the time. We're fraternal brothers from different mothers, but he's got more hair than I do, and I like my foam well done instead of raw. 

Dave


----------



## pine nut (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for the great pics Tomi and Jeff!  Thanks for giving yourself and your time to take them and share with us all.  You two are a blessing to us every one.
Bill


----------



## dpoole (Mar 16, 2010)

great pictures of some great folks !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 16, 2010)

dpoole said:


> great pictures of some great folks !!!!!!!!




Yep!!! But a select few look old, and mean!!!


----------



## ignition07 (Mar 16, 2010)

Great pics and memories!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 16, 2010)

dpoole said:


> great pictures of some great folks !!!!!!!!



Donnie Poole...that's the funniest thing I've seen in a LONG time!!!!!!!! your new avatar!!!!!!!


----------



## fountain (Mar 16, 2010)

ChrisSpikes said:


> All in all, I'd say that's some of the ugliest men and prettiest ladies I've ever seen.  I guess it all kinda balances out!



i have to agree!  man, i realy do need a haircut

el, bug changes her hair color like she changes bows.....


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 16, 2010)

_


dutchman said:



			I like the family photos best. Those Kitchens girls can sure brighten up the place, can't they? QUOTE]
		
Click to expand...

_


dutchman said:


> Sure do, and they make a good looking family.
> 
> You all are sure welcome for the thanks for posting these pictures. I am happy to have the opportunity to do it.
> 
> I have quite a few, that Al took using my camera, to get up tonite.


----------



## SELFBOW (Mar 16, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Who does this young man belong to? I know his name is Jared and I first met him at an NGT shoot. That young man can flat out shoot!!!



Clay and I talked with his dad and I know he's not a forum member yet.
Jared has already taken a deer with his recurve as well.
It's a great story his dad told us. Nolan hung out with him as well.
They both are big bowfishers...


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks Tomi. Even though I don't care much to be in photos I enjoy lookin' at 'em.  With the very noteable and extreme exceptions of JC, Pine Nut and Timberghost,  TBG is overall a very photogenic group of good lookin' folks!  LOL!!!


----------



## fishbait (Mar 16, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> That be Fishbait with a bite of ear.
> I reckon he didn't know I had some peanut butter crackers.



Dang brother you should have spoke up sooner and that deer wouldn"t have lost an ear.
Most excellent pics and thanks for sharing. Had a great time shooting with ya'll.


----------



## SOS (Mar 16, 2010)

For Tomi taking the pictures....she sure is in a bunch of them!  Must be one of those timer doo-hickeys!  LOL.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 16, 2010)

I think it's all done with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Jake Allen (Mar 16, 2010)

SOS said:


> For Tomi taking the pictures....she sure is in a bunch of them!  Must be one of those timer doo-hickeys!  LOL.



"Some mighty fine pictures!.
You did really good Tomi; what a fine talent. 
_Alot of directing traffic_."


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 16, 2010)

SOS said:


> For Tomi taking the pictures....she sure is in a bunch of them!  Must be one of those timer doo-hickeys!  LOL.



Now Steve...it is my camera!!!!! I want to be in some of them too!!!! besides...there's some fine looking fellers and girlfriends out there, and....how many times does the photographer get in the pics???? unless she asks!!!!!
And you know ya'll need to be feeding me crackers from now on!!!!!!!!! maybe it'll work with pictures as well as talking!!!!!
Thanks for all the very kind words from all of you, it's a joy to me to be associated with you all.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 17, 2010)

TNGIRL said:


> Thanks for all the very kind words from all of you, it's a joy to me to be associated with you all.



The pleasure is all mine/ours...


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 17, 2010)

dutchman said:


> The pleasure is all mine/ours...


----------



## bownarrow (Mar 18, 2010)

Tomi, thanks for taking and sharing your pictures. Al always does a wonderful job of documenting these events and I mentioned elsewhere that I appreciate them so much because so often i can't be there when a lot of that fun is going on so i at least get some of it vicariously. 

I think this time that your pictures succeeded in doing something mere words or flyers can never do. Many of them capture what i have always felt was the true essence of TBG and of traditional archery in general, the three F's : Family, Friends and Fun

thank you again,
Joel


----------



## TNGIRL (Mar 18, 2010)

Joel, I appreciate your kind words of thanks and encouragement. I also, enjoy capturing moments in time where family and friends can come together in this wonderful sport that we share. As long as I have a camera nearby, pictures will be taken by me!!!! And I love to share with others, makes the experience that much more enjoyable. Jeff and I have become co-conspirators with photography concerning our shoots lately!!!!


----------

